# Midface collapsing on right side of my face



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

The thread title says it all. Besides the fact that there isn't enough forward projection of my midface implants on both sides of my face, I have noticed over the last few weeks that a strip of tissue on the right side of my midface is collapsing downwards. See pics below:



Does anyone know what's going on here? Is this an indication that the midface lift on the right side of my face is failing and needs to be redone? Or is there just not enough forward implant projection on the right side of my face as compared to the left? The right implant only projects by 3.5 mm, while the left implant projects by 5.5 mm.

(Peeling and redness is due to combined Retin-A and Tazorac use)
It's like the right side of my face literally looks 5-10 years older than the left side.
@AlexChase89 @kota @Amnesia @KEy21


----------



## Chad1212 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> The thread title says it all. Besides the fact that there isn't enough forward projection of my midface implants on both sides of my face, I have noticed over the last few weeks that a strip of tissue on the right side of my midface is collapsing downwards. See pics below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk but there is no pic for me


----------



## loromate (Dec 11, 2019)

Why are you losing skin?


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 11, 2019)

The right side of my face is more bloated, less defined, jaw is weaker, lower eyelid saggier


Fun fact Ive been only chewing food on my left side since I was like 10. Might be it


Chewing is kinds underrated and a lot of people fear monger. As long as u chew until ur jaw is just as wide as ur cheekbones ur not gonna have that round jaw look. That comes from a diagonal ramus and you'll always have it


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

Chad1212 said:


> Idk but there is no pic for me



Are you sure? I posted an imgur link


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 11, 2019)

Being at most 15% is a must tho


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

loromate said:


> Why are you losing skin?



Using both Tazorac and Retin-A to stimulate collagen production


----------



## Chad1212 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Are you sure? I posted an imgur link


Idk iam on my phone....but i advice you to visit your surgeon again or sue him for fucking u up


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> The right side of my face is more bloated, less defined, jaw is weaker, lower eyelid saggier
> 
> 
> Fun fact Ive been only chewing food on my left side since I was like 10. Might be it
> ...



I've been chewing gum and shit for years and still have roundish jaw angles. I'll be getting a wraparound jaw implant (already designed and manufactured for me) placed hopefully by next summer to sharpen and lower angles.


Chad1212 said:


> Idk iam on my phone....but i advice you to visit your surgeon again or sue him for fucking u up



Not sure if it's his fault or just my anatomy


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I've been chewing gum and shit for years and still have roundish jaw angles. I'll be getting a wraparound jaw implant (already designed and manufactured for me) placed hopefully by next summer to sharpen and lower angles.
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's his fault or just my anatomy


If u dont lack jaw width or height I would just get fillers tbh


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> If u dont lack jaw width or height I would just get fillers tbh



Too expensive in the long run, and I also already paid the design/manufacturing fee to have the implant made


----------



## zq336 (Dec 11, 2019)

Tbh I don't see anything.. have you gained weight recently?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

zq336 said:


> Tbh I don't see anything.. have you gained weight recently?



No, weight is the same. So you don't see those diagonal lines on the right side of the face above and below that strip of sagging skin?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

@PrettyBoyMaxxing look at this man


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing look at this man



Do you ever have anything to actually contribute other than pointing out how mentally ill you think I am?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Do you ever have anything to actually contribute other than pointing out how mentally ill you think I am?


thats a pretty good contribution i think. it keeps reminding 14-18 years olds how mentally fucked up you are and they don't want to go down the road you did


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> thats a pretty good contribution i think. it keeps reminding 14-18 years olds how mentally fucked up you are and they don't want to go down the road you did



What does me being mentally fucked up have to do with getting surgeries to looksmax? Isn't that still the whole point of the forum? Why does being mentally fucked up preclude me getting surgeries to improve flaws like anyone else?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 11, 2019)

you’re burning your skin, stop using the retin a


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> What does me being mentally fucked up have to do with getting surgeries to looksmax?


because you dont have a realistic view over yourself "hence ur mentally fucked up" so you don't know what you want or best for yourself and your showing a bad example to influenceable suicidal outcast teenagers


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> because you dont have a realistic view over yourself "hence ur mentally fucked up" so you don't know what you want or best for yourself and your showing a bad example to influenceable suicidal outcast teenagers


as opposed to lookism bbc threads setting a good one?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

born2shitforced2wipe said:


> as opposed to lookism bbc threads setting a good one?


what kind of dogshit IQ argument that is jfl


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> because you dont have a realistic view over yourself "hence ur mentally fucked up" so you don't know what you want or best for yourself and your showing a bad example to influenceable suicidal outcast teenagers



When I first started posting here you argued with me and said I was trying to become more GL than I could realistically become. Then when I explained that I realized my ceiling wasn't that high, you STILL argued with me and said I don't have a realistic view of myself. That doesn't make any sense. When you thought I had delusions of becoming a Chad, you said I didn't have a realistic view of myself, but when I made it clear that I realized I could never become that GL, you said I still had an unrealistic view of myself. This is why I've never been able to take you seriously. You've always made these blanket statements that don't actually make any sense on the surface, and yet you also have always refused to explain the statements themselves so that people can actually know what you're talking about


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 11, 2019)

I need jaw angle implants with him...I wonder how much he'd charge for that + premaxillary implant + undereye fat graft


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> The thread title says it all. Besides the fact that there isn't enough forward projection of my midface implants on both sides of my face, I have noticed over the last few weeks that a strip of tissue on the right side of my midface is collapsing downwards. See pics below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cocainecowboy said:


> what kind of dogshit IQ argument that is jfl


*Gigafaggots
How old is this faggot even?
What a deformity, my shit looks better
Also stop destroying your already disgusting face
Unless you want the retin A to go through all the layers of skin, muscle and bone and actually fry your brain too*


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> what kind of dogshit IQ argument that is jfl


you are saying some random grandpa is setting bad examples, forgetting we are on a government run incel website


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> I need jaw angle implants with him...I wonder how much he'd charge for that + premaxillary implant + undereye fat graft



Not sure, I would email his office for a quote. Do you see what I'm talking about though with the tissue collapse on the right side of the face?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> When I first started posting here you argued with me and said I was trying to become more GL than I could realistically become. Then when I explained that I realized my ceiling wasn't that high, you STILL argued with me and said I don't have a realistic view of myself. That doesn't make any sense. When you thought I had delusions of becoming a Chad, you said I didn't have a realistic view of myself, but when I made it clear that I realized I could never become that GL, you said I still had an unrealistic view of myself. This is why I've never been able to take you seriously. You've always made these blanket statements that don't actually make any sense on the surface, and yet you also have always refused to explain the statements themselves so that people can actually know what you're talking about


you argue and talk like a literal autist. like sheldon cooper from big bang theory. its like you dont see things altogether. its very hard to argue with people like that

the fact you are a *32 years old virgin *and you have to do X amount of surgeries before you will talk to women literally blows my mind.

just fucking go to SEA or mexico already, fuck some chinks, smoke a joint and think about your life and decisions so far


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *Gigafaggots
> How old is this faggot even?
> What a deformity, my shit looks better
> Also stop destroying your already disgusting face
> Unless you want the retin A to go through all the layers of skin, muscle and bone and actually fry your brain too*



"Already disgusting face"
"My shit looks better"

I'm assuming this means my surgery wasn't exactly a rousing success


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 11, 2019)

i agree go to sea or south america and fuck all the girls u want there. take a viagra, drink until ur lightly buzzed and low inhib and have some fun @SurgerySoon


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you argue and talk like a literal autist. like sheldon cooper from big bang theory. its like you dont see things altogether. its very hard to argue with people like that
> 
> the fact you are a *32 years old virgin *and you have to do X amount of surgeries before you will talk to women literally blows my mind.
> 
> just fucking go to SEA already, fuck some chinks, smoke a joint and think about your life and decisions so far



I don't talk or argue any differently than anyone else who is serious about getting surgery to looksmax.

Oh wait, I just remembered, this is the guy who told me I need to have a kid with some random girl in order to be fulfilled in life LMAO


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Not sure, I would email his office for a quote. Do you see what I'm talking about though with the tissue collapse on the right side of the face?


Why haven't you called back the office yet to ask them?

Just get a canthoplexy with Yaremchuk during your custom implant insertion


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i agree go to sea or south america and fuck all the girls u want there. take a viagra, drink until ur lightly buzzed and low inhib and have some fun @SurgerySoon



Leaving the country to get laid is cope and a testament to the fact that someone needs invasive surgeries to become better-looking


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I don't talk or argue any differently than anyone else who is serious about getting surgery to looksmax.
> 
> Oh wait, I just remembered, this is the guy who told me I need to have a kid with some random girl in order to be fulfilled in life LMAO


i have at least 30 iq points over you, so you should take what i write very seriously


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you argue and talk like a literal autist. like sheldon cooper from big bang theory. its like you dont see things altogether. its very hard to argue with people like that
> 
> the fact you are a *32 years old virgin *and you have to do X amount of surgeries before you will talk to women literally blows my mind.
> 
> just fucking go to SEA or mexico already, fuck some chinks, smoke a joint and think about your life and decisions so far


chillllllll


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Why haven't you called back the office yet to ask them?
> 
> Just get a canthoplexy with Yaremchuk during your custom implant insertion



Don't you think it's better to leave the eye stuff to Taban? I need orbital decompression and lower lid retraction surgery too


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 11, 2019)

you seriouslyneed a lip lift for harmony


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i have at least 30 iq points over you, so you should take what i write very seriously



You're just a troll. BRB having a kid with some girl because cocainecowboy said I should since I can't say I wouldn't enjoy raising a kid since I've never done it before. What a joke and a waste of time all around


forwardgrowth said:


> you seriouslyneed a lip lift for harmony



Probably


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> You're just a troll. BRB having a kid with some girl because cocainecowboy said I should since I can't say I wouldn't enjoy raising a kid since I've never done it before. What a joke and a waste of time all around


having a kid would be the best thing ever happened to you cuz you would be able to give him the life you never had and reach fulfillment you will never reach for yourself because of your mental problems


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Leaving the country to get laid is cope and a testament to the fact that someone needs invasive surgeries to become better-looking


but you would get all the validation and sex you want... ur placing these make believe limitations on yourself. i would even go to south america or sea for pussy. i genuinely don’t care, sex is sex. validation is validation. at the end of the day i would have had my fair share and not mope around trying to find an excuse.

there’s literally girls out there that would fuck you. and pretty ones too. they aren’t gonna be then 7/10 stacylites in the usa but there’s no better feeling than doggy’ing a girl and looking down and see ur dick inside of her. stop limiting yourself. yiu have the resources and life to do so. book a plane ticket, get a hotel, and have some fun.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 11, 2019)

bro pls ease up on the tazorc dosage your raping your skin atm


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> having a kid would be the best thing ever happened to you cuz you would be able to give him the life you never had and reach fulfillment you will never reach for yourself because of your mental problems



This is a prime example of what I mean!! Not only is your "advice" total bullshit, but it's downright dangerous and simply assumes that someone would do well managing a huge life burden that a proportion of the population is not cut-out for. Not even worth responding to you anymore, you're literally a waste of time. Hopefully I can influence some of those wayward 14-18 y/o's you fear for


----------



## her (Dec 11, 2019)

tazorac is 2 stronk br0, not good 4 ur skin!11!!1


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> but you would get all the validation and sex you want... ur placing these make believe limitations on yourself. i would even go to south america or sea for pussy. i genuinely don’t care, sex is sex. validation is validation. at the end of the day i would have had my fair share and not mope around trying to find an excuse.
> 
> there’s literally girls out there that would fuck you. and pretty ones too. they aren’t gonna be then 7/10 stacylites in the usa but there’s no better feeling than doggy’ing a girl and looking down and see ur dick inside of her. stop limiting yourself. yiu have the resources and life to do so. book a plane ticket, get a hotel, and have some fun.



Like I said, I don't want to leave the country just to get laid. It's just a cringeworthy cope. Also, how can you tell me I'm placing imaginary limitations on myself and then tell me within the same post that attractive girls in the US wouldn't have sex with me? That's what I mean - the fact you acknowledged something like that proves that these limitations aren't imaginary at all
Also, I'm just not attracted to girls in SEA or most south american girls


born2shitforced2wipe said:


> you are saying some random grandpa is setting bad examples, forgetting we are on a government run incel website



So 30+ is officially grandpa old now? Harsh


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 11, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> but you would get all the validation and sex you want... ur placing these make believe limitations on yourself. i would even go to south america or sea for pussy. i genuinely don’t care, sex is sex. validation is validation. at the end of the day i would have had my fair share and not mope around trying to find an excuse.
> 
> there’s literally girls out there that would fuck you. and pretty ones too. they aren’t gonna be then 7/10 stacylites in the usa but there’s no better feeling than doggy’ing a girl and looking down and see ur dick inside of her. stop limiting yourself. yiu have the resources and life to do so. book a plane ticket, get a hotel, and have some fun.


It's impossible to bully him off of the posts. He's seen the worst attacks possible on lookism

Undisputed probably bumped his serious thread 10-20 times on lookism writing things like 

" Will you stop posting in this autistic shitty thread already OP, you old delusional subhuman disgrace? You will forever be a sexless incel who will die a virgin. Kill yourself OP" 

And would bump it sometimes twice in a row with 







then as soon as Surgerysoon would comment more about his surgical experiences he'd say something like

"Didn't I already tell you to stop bumping this shitty autistic thread, op? How many times do I have to tell you that you are a completely hopeless bug-eyed truecel will be alone forever? Nobody is reading any of this shit. Kill yourself already and slit your wrists" 



His is IMMUNE. He's seen it all..

Anything you guys bring him now, is not gonna hit him hard enough to make him leave. You just have to accept that he's here tbh


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> It's impossible to bully him off of the posts. He's seen the worst attacks possible on lookism
> 
> Undisputed probably bumped his serious thread 10-20 times on lookism writing things like
> 
> ...



Good memories TBH.

I can't quite tell, but are you sort of passively implying that you agree with the others that I basically need to abandon all looksmaxxing efforts as well as the pursuit of even remotely attractive girls and fly off to SEA just to get laid (which isn't happening)?


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Good memories TBH.
> 
> I can't quite tell, but are you sort of passively implying that you agree with the others that I basically need to abandon all looksmaxxing efforts as well as the pursuit of even remotely attractive girls and fly off to SEA just to get laid (which isn't happening)?


No I'm not implying anything I'm just saying for anyone that thinks they're gonna change your mind they're not quite understanding the gravity of how deeply your inner self needs to get these done...

And if those old posts didn't stop u, nothing is gonna...So it's a hopeless endeavor

I think you could benefit aesthetically from several more surgeries, yes.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> I think you could benefit aesthetically from several more surgeries, yes.


fuuuuark this is all he needed to hear. now he goes off again


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 11, 2019)

If you don't ascend by 2021 you will be booted from looksmax.me


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Like I said, I don't want to leave the country just to get laid. It's just a cringeworthy cope. Also, how can you tell me I'm placing imaginary limitations on myself and then tell me within the same post that attractive girls in the US wouldn't have sex with me? That's what I mean - the fact you acknowledged something like that proves that these limitations aren't imaginary at all
> Also, I'm just not attracted to girls in SEA or most south american girls


no it’s not and you deep down know it. i’ve noticed something not with just you but others here: they will try to divert the attention of something obvious to something else. 

what i mean is you will see, notoriously, philtrumcels coping about fixing other flaws (like Leo0509 and there’s another philtrumcel). they say “it’s not that bad” and/or will COMPLETELY ignore the problem and focus on something like their nasio folds. 

my point is you is that it’s a cringeworthy cope to get lots of surgeries and burn your face with pharma grade skin products when you can EASILY slay girls in other places but you willingly ignore that and call THAT a cope. why does it matter what ppl think anyways? like you said, you only have a few years left before you’re 35 and it starts to go downhill. 

i understand you’ll built this wall of copes by getting surgeries and shit but in hopes of what? step back for a minute, you live on Earth. you can go to any COUNTRY you want and will get treated better than average because you’re white. thats a fact. you can go to south america and have girls wanting to duck you. you can go to SEA and have girls begging for your dick and you say it’s a cope. why then fuck does it matter to other ppl? you thinking that they will think of you as some creep and lowlife is a projection of yourself. i personally don’t care what you do. i want you to be happy because i’ve seen you suffering ever since i joined this site. 

you’re facially above average for your face and you’re white. and you’re not short. you can get girls. you can’t get them here because the standards are insane and you don’t have $$$ to showboat and you prolly act weird and aspie around them tbh. you honestly need validation and sex. idk what type of girl you want but you need some type of pussy and validation (not from a hooker). go to SEA or SA and fuck some latinas. “but they will only want me for my skin color!” and? girls want guys solely if they have a big dick or good bones (both of which are unchangable to 99% of the world). so it doesn’t matter if they want u for ur skin color. stop making excuses


----------



## Stingray (Dec 11, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Good memories TBH.
> 
> I can't quite tell, but are you sort of passively implying that you agree with the others that I basically need to abandon all looksmaxxing efforts as well as the pursuit of even remotely attractive girls and fly off to SEA just to get laid (which isn't happening)?


Bro stick your dick in a chick


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 11, 2019)

Dk about that but you have significant nct, so consider canthoplasty. Looks like strabismus as well but idk how to fix that.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 11, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> no it’s not and you deep down know it. i’ve noticed something not with just you but others here: they will try to divert the attention of something obvious to something else.
> 
> what i mean is you will see, notoriously, philtrumcels coping about fixing other flaws (like Leo0509 and there’s another philtrumcel). they say “it’s not that bad” and/or will COMPLETELY ignore the problem and focus on something like their nasio folds.
> 
> ...



So the point is, we agree 100% on something, which is that I'll never be attractive enough to get girls here in the US regardless of what additional surgeries I get.

What I don't think you understand, though, is that aside from the issue of me recognizing it as a pathetic cope to travel to other countries just to get laid, I'm just not attracted to the girls in those countries. In addition, you even admitted it yourself that even the girls in those countries will only want to have sex with me because of the status boost that goes hand in hand with being a white Westerner - not because of me being objectively attractive. So those two factors taken together would mean that I, personally, would still fail to get validation out of the experience, because it would simply be an instance of girls having sex with me for reasons other than simply finding me attractive. So it would do absolutely nothing for my ego.

But again, at least you agree that I won't ever be attractive enough to get girls in the US instead of resorting to calling that realization a cope.

BTW, the reason I'm using the pharma grade skin products is so that I can hopefully not go downhill as severely or as rapidly as I otherwise would when I turn 35. My face is peeling badly now because I just added in Tazorac a couple weeks ago, so my skin is going through the same adjustment period it went through when I first started using Retin-A back in summer 2018. It shouldn't last for more than a few weeks. Also LOL, weren't you one of the people who thought the Retin-A was helping my skin a few months ago?


----------



## Solo (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello, based on your pic i see that one side of your face is more collapsed than the other, however are you sure that it just happened very recently?
Are you sure its not the lighting?

If you are sure maybe its good idea to book consultation with dr y (yes i follow your ps journey from old lookism)

Oh and im also rooting for you to be the best version of yourself since i think you will never be happy if you dont take more surgery, well we only live once afterall


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 12, 2019)

My midface is also collapsing because of my braces


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 12, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> So the point is, we agree 100% on something, which is that I'll never be attractive enough to get girls here in the US regardless of what additional surgeries I get.
> 
> What I don't think you understand, though, is that aside from the issue of me recognizing it as a pathetic cope to travel to other countries just to get laid, I'm just not attracted to the girls in those countries. In addition, you even admitted it yourself that even the girls in those countries will only want to have sex with me because of the status boost that goes hand in hand with being a white Westerner - not because of me being objectively attractive. So those two factors taken together would mean that I, personally, would still fail to get validation out of the experience, because it would simply be an instance of girls having sex with me for reasons other than simply finding me attractive. So it would do absolutely nothing for my ego.
> 
> ...



Dude you’re attractive enough, in US you propably see worse looking guys than you getting laid or have LTR. It’s all in your brain and the way you act and propably think you’re entitled to a stacy and not below that. 

God damnit you spend already so much fucking money on surgeries and didn’t managed to get fucking laid yet? Broooo...


----------



## Over (Dec 12, 2019)

You really are 32 and virgin? Damn its beyond over at this point. You also look sub5 atm and much older than 32. Sorry man this is brutal.


----------



## Robocok (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## kota (Dec 12, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> The thread title says it all. Besides the fact that there isn't enough forward projection of my midface implants on both sides of my face, I have noticed over the last few weeks that a strip of tissue on the right side of my midface is collapsing downwards. See pics below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what's going on here and I don't see much difference in the photos. Are you sure something has moved during the last few weeks? If the implants are secured to the bone by screws I'd assume they wouldn't drop but who knows. Could be soft tissue reverting after the midface lift. If you're positive something is going on I'd ask Dr. Y directly as he knows exactly what he did.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

Solo said:


> Hello, based on your pic i see that one side of your face is more collapsed than the other, however are you sure that it just happened very recently?
> Are you sure its not the lighting?
> 
> If you are sure maybe its good idea to book consultation with dr y (yes i follow your ps journey from old lookism)
> ...



I'm not sure what the cause of it is -- maybe it is just the result of natural asymmetry that was exacerbated by the surgery? 

Thanks for the support, BTW. It's always nice to connect with people who were following my thread back on Lookism.


RAITEIII said:


> My midface is also collapsing because of my braces



Yes, I had braces with elastics from age 16-19 and it obliterated my maxilla's forward growth, or what little bit of it I had. If only I could go back...


Over said:


> You really are 32 and virgin? Damn its beyond over at this point. You also look sub5 atm and much older than 32. Sorry man this is brutal.



Difficult to hear but honest opinions are always appreciated. One guy at my internship site thought I looked 40+ a few weeks ago


kota said:


> Not sure what's going on here and I don't see much difference in the photos. Are you sure something has moved during the last few weeks? If the implants are secured to the bone by screws I'd assume they wouldn't drop but who knows. Could be soft tissue reverting after the midface lift. If you're positive something is going on I'd ask Dr. Y directly as he knows exactly what he did.



Yeah, I just sent an email to him so we'll see what he has to say on the matter.

To complicate things, though, I told Dr. Taban I was planning on getting my midface implants revised and he pleaded with me not to do it because of the additional scar tissue that would develop. He said it could make it significantly more difficult to get a good outcome from the eye area procedures. He literally asked me to "please reconsider." When I told him I was going for maybe 2-3 more mm of projection, he said that the internal midface lift he'll perform as a component of the lower eyelid retraction surgery w/spacer grafts will add more projection and fullness. Was this the case for you? Does it look like your upper cheeks project more?


----------



## kota (Dec 12, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I'm not sure what the cause of it is -- maybe it is just the result of natural asymmetry that was exacerbated by the surgery?
> 
> Thanks for the support, BTW. It's always nice to connect with people who were following my thread back on Lookism.
> 
> ...


Since the soft tissues got raised, I got more projection at the very top of the cheek and less projection under that area where the tissue was lifted from. So overall I probably have similar projection but it looks better now IMO since it's higher and looks less melted. Also got rid of undereye hollows this way.

I definitely don't think it's worth jeopardizing the outcome of the eye surgery for 2-3 mm of added projection regardless. Your eyes are what's holding you back, your midface projection is already good. And btw in regards to people estimating your age to be higher, I think in your case the eyes play a big role in that.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

kota said:


> Since the soft tissues got raised, I got more projection at the very top of the cheek and less projection under that area where the tissue was lifted from. So overall I probably have similar projection but it looks better now IMO since it's higher and looks less melted. Also got rid of undereye hollows this way.
> 
> I definitely don't think it's worth jeopardizing the outcome of the eye surgery for 2-3 mm of added projection regardless. Your eyes are what's holding you back, your midface projection is already good. And btw in regards to people estimating your age to be higher, I think in your case the eyes play a big role in that.



I think I'll ask Dr. Y if he can insert the revised midface implants through an intraoral incision so that he doesn't have to make another incision through the lower eyelids. If he can't, I guess another option would be to go to Taban first, THEN go back to Dr. Y for the implant revision surgery, and just plan on going back to Taban to re-do the lower eyelid retraction surgery in the event that the lower eyelids get messed up.


----------



## kota (Dec 12, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I think I'll ask Dr. Y if he can insert the revised midface implants through an intraoral incision so that he doesn't have to make another incision through the lower eyelids. If he can't, I guess another option would be to go to Taban first, THEN go back to Dr. Y for the implant revision surgery, and just plan on going back to Taban to re-do the lower eyelid retraction surgery in the event that the lower eyelids get messed up.


Having the infraorbital rim implants placed through the mouth might be a bad idea as it is a lot more difficult to place them properly this way. You would risk having a worse result than your current one.

I also don't think it's a good idea to have your eyelids sliced open that many times, going back and forth between surgeries. Each time more scar tissue will build up making things more complicated, which is the very reason Taban asked you not to do that in the first place. Reversing the order probably won't do you any better, you might have your results from Taban wrecked when you go for revision implant surgery afterwards. Then by the time you would go back to Taban for another revision, things will be a mess in there.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

kota said:


> Having the infraorbital rim implants placed through the mouth might be a bad idea as it is a lot more difficult to place them properly this way. You would risk having a worse result than your current one.
> 
> I also don't think it's a good idea to have your eyelids sliced open that many times, going back and forth between surgeries. Each time more scar tissue will build up making things more complicated, which is the very reason Taban asked you not to do that in the first place. Reversing the order probably won't do you any better, you might have your results from Taban wrecked when you go for revision implant surgery afterwards.



You make good points and I'm not arguing with you at all. I guess I'm just weirdly autistic about getting that sharply chiseled, forward-projecting look to my cheekbones. What makes going back to Dr. Y for the revision even more tempting is that I KNOW he can get the kind of results I wanted in the first place -- it's simply a case of adding a bit more augmentation to the implants that are already. This is basically splitting hairs, but maybe Taban can add a 2 mm-thick layer of silicone down over my current implants?


----------



## damnit (Dec 12, 2019)

tazorac with retin a is overkill for skin. Go with one instead, preferably retin-a, due to being more tolerated.


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Dec 12, 2019)

you are retarded guy, hardmew for 5 years and youll be okay.


----------



## kramer (Dec 12, 2019)

you look like shane dawson


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

kramer said:


> you look like shane dawson



Ugh wtf. It's over


poonkiller9000 said:


> you are retarded guy, hardmew for 5 years and youll be okay.



LOL, I'm pretty sure I'm past the age of being able to benefit from anything other than surgery


damnit said:


> tazorac with retin a is overkill for skin. Go with one instead, preferably retin-a, due to being more tolerated.



The whole idea behind using both Retin-A and Tazorac together is to stimulate all 3 retinoid receptors, which should hypothetically result in more collagen production than just using one product or the other alone.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 13, 2019)

Rope


----------



## kota (Dec 13, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> You make good points and I'm not arguing with you at all. I guess I'm just weirdly autistic about getting that sharply chiseled, forward-projecting look to my cheekbones. What makes going back to Dr. Y for the revision even more tempting is that I KNOW he can get the kind of results I wanted in the first place -- it's simply a case of adding a bit more augmentation to the implants that are already. This is basically splitting hairs, but maybe Taban can add a 2 mm-thick layer of silicone down over my current implants?


You can always ask.

2-3 mms of augmentation definitely isn't worth slicing the eyelids for when you have eye surgery coming up. Since you're not fond of fillers, fat transfer might be an option. I'm not a great fan in general but for such a small augmentation that might be a better option than wrecking your eyelids, plus you'll get the tissues lifted with Taban. Here are my results from these procedures on both sides. First is before anything, second after fat transfer, third after Taban:



Since I don't have any implants on top of that like you, I didn't get the huge projection you're looking for. But considering how flat I was before, there is a significant difference.


----------



## Zygomatic (Dec 13, 2019)

kota said:


> You can always ask.
> 
> 2-3 mms of augmentation definitely isn't worth slicing the eyelids for when you have eye surgery coming up. Since you're not fond of fillers, fat transfer might be an option. I'm not a great fan in general but for such a small augmentation that might be a better option than wrecking your eyelids, plus you'll get the tissues lifted with Taban. Here are my results from these procedures on both sides. First is before anything, second after fat transfer, third after Taban:
> 
> ...



Never seen your results before. They look great. I’ve heard Taban will go more tame or extreme depending on how you want it. Did you tell him to go for maximum tightness and lift on yours? Also did you show him any pictures of other people that you thought have good eye areas?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 13, 2019)

kota said:


> You can always ask.
> 
> 2-3 mms of augmentation definitely isn't worth slicing the eyelids for when you have eye surgery coming up. Since you're not fond of fillers, fat transfer might be an option. I'm not a great fan in general but for such a small augmentation that might be a better option than wrecking your eyelids, plus you'll get the tissues lifted with Taban. Here are my results from these procedures on both sides. First is before anything, second after fat transfer, third after Taban:
> 
> ...




Wow, your results really do look great, especially when compared side-by-side to your pre-surgery photos. So you just got lower eyelid retraction surgery and canthoplasty, right? No orbital rim implants? Even though you'd also had fat transfer done, it looks like the most prominent point of upper-cheek projection is at a higher point in the post-eye surgery photo, so it's impressive if Taban was able to achieve that without using any implants.


----------



## kota (Dec 13, 2019)

Zygomatic said:


> Never seen your results before. They look great. I’ve heard Taban will go more tame or extreme depending on how you want it. Did you tell him to go for maximum tightness and lift on yours? Also did you show him any pictures of other people that you thought have good eye areas?


Thanks. No I didn't and we also skipped the spacer grafts since he thought I would get enough eyelid lift without them. I also had orbital decompression though so the results are a compound, and I got less lift in one eye than the other.


SurgerySoon said:


> Wow, your results really do look great, especially when compared side-by-side to your pre-surgery photos. So you just got lower eyelid retraction surgery and canthoplasty, right? No orbital rim implants? Even though you'd also had fat transfer done, it looks like the most prominent point of upper-cheek projection is at a higher point in the post-eye surgery photo, so it's impressive if Taban was able to achieve that without using any implants.


I also got orbital decompression like you will. No implants. Yes, the projection after fat transfer was too low but after Taban it's in the right place. Without the added soft tissue from previous fat transfer, I don't think Tabans work would have made much difference in terms of projection though. To get the level of projection you're going for I'd still need implants too but you already got that down. Just throwing out an option to spare your lids for the eye surgery.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 13, 2019)

kota said:


> Thanks. No I didn't and we also skipped the spacer grafts since he thought I would get enough eyelid lift without them. I also had orbital decompression though so the results are a compound, and I got less lift in one eye than the other.
> 
> I also got orbital decompression like you will. No implants. Yes, the projection after fat transfer was too low but after Taban it's in the right place. Without the added soft tissue from previous fat transfer, I don't think Tabans work would have made much difference in terms of projection though. To get the level of projection you're going for I'd still need implants too but you already got that down. Just throwing out an option to spare your lids for the eye surgery.



The reason I remarked on the fact that it looked like you had more projection after surgery with Taban is because he told me via email yesterday that the midface lift he'll perform during the surgery will add a bit more fullness and projection and that there's a good chance that will give me the extra projection I'm looking for. So that's why I was curious as to whether the additional projection you ended up getting was as a result of the eye procedures or the fat injections. Maybe the fact that he's planning on using spacer grafts for me is why he said I should end up getting a bit of additional projection?

... Yet another option would be to have the eye procedures done by Dr. Y, which would confer the advantage of allowing me to have the midface implant revision surgery AND the eye area overhaul all done during the same surgery, which wouldn't pose the risks associated with scar tissue buildup and retraction. Dr. Y said he'd recommend performing the exact same procedures as Taban, but of course the unknown variable in that scenario is whether he's skilled enough to get as good of a result as Taban could.


----------



## kota (Dec 13, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> The reason I remarked on the fact that it looked like you had more projection after surgery with Taban is because he told me via email yesterday that the midface lift he'll perform during the surgery will add a bit more fullness and projection and that there's a good chance that will give me the extra projection I'm looking for. So that's why I was curious as to whether the additional projection you ended up getting was as a result of the eye procedures or the fat injections. Maybe the fact that he's planning on using spacer grafts for me is why he said I should end up getting a bit of additional projection?
> 
> ... Yet another option would be to have the eye procedures done by Dr. Y, which would confer the advantage of allowing me to have the midface implant revision surgery AND the eye area overhaul all done during the same surgery, which wouldn't pose the risks associated with scar tissue buildup and retraction. Dr. Y said he'd recommend performing the exact same procedures as Taban, but of course the unknown variable in that scenario is whether he's skilled enough to get as good of a result as Taban could.


Yea, that’s why I posted my pics so you can use them as a reference for the effects of the soft tissue lifting. If you have some fat on your cheeks it will project higher after eyelid retraction surgery. In your case that might mean more soft tissue ends up on top of the implants, increasing the projection in that area without any need for revision. Changes in projection will probably depend on your current fat distribution.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 13, 2019)

kota said:


> Yea, that’s why I posted my pics so you can use them as a reference for the effects of the soft tissue lifting. If you have some fat on your cheeks it will project higher after eyelid retraction surgery. In your case that might mean more soft tissue ends up on top of the implants, increasing the projection in that area without any need for revision. Changes in projection will probably depend on your current fat distribution.



I don't think I have much fat on the upper portion of my cheeks, but I do have the sagging fat (at least on the right side) that I tried to take photographs of which I posted, so maybe the midface lift he'll perform will help lift that up. LOL, I never thought I would be able to say that I've had two facelifts done by age 32.


----------



## kota (Dec 13, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I don't think I have much fat on the upper portion of my cheeks, but I do have the sagging fat (at least on the right side) that I tried to take photographs of which I posted, so maybe the midface lift he'll perform will help lift that up. LOL, I never thought I would be able to say that I've had two facelifts done by age 32.


Yea, hopefully that will be sufficent to give you another couple of mms on top of the implants. If you still don't think they are defined enough a buccal fat pad removal could also help. And like I sad fat transfer is an option. Whatever you do don't waste your eyelids for just a couple of more mms when you already have a nice implant result and eye surgery coming up.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Dec 13, 2019)

His eyelids gave me nightmare


----------



## Kade (Dec 13, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> It's impossible to bully him off of the posts. He's seen the worst attacks possible on lookism
> 
> Undisputed probably bumped his serious thread 10-20 times on lookism writing things like
> 
> ...


He’s low sentience and has such rigid thinking patterns. He needs to take shrooms honestly. Any time something someone says doesn’t register with him, he just takes it as “oh so you think it’s over then?”


----------



## Iamthewalrus01 (Dec 13, 2019)

Have you really never had sex? Because if youre doing all this to get laid i can guarantee you, youll be pretty underwhelmed when you lose your virginity :/


----------



## Mysticcc (Dec 13, 2019)

bro you got cheekbones implants? if thats the case, whats the cost of that surgery? and are you happy with the results?


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 13, 2019)

Kade said:


> He’s low sentience and has such rigid thinking patterns. He needs to take shrooms honestly. Any time something someone says doesn’t register with him, he just takes it as “oh so you think it’s over then?”


Everything he writes is cope for trying to justify revising his cheek implant

He should just do it and stop asking everyones opinion

People largely disagree with him - So he's never going to hear the answer he wants

He should just draw stick figures of 10 guys saying "YES GET THE SURGERY" so he can pull the trigger finally


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Dec 13, 2019)

kota said:


> You can always ask.
> 
> 2-3 mms of augmentation definitely isn't worth slicing the eyelids for when you have eye surgery coming up. Since you're not fond of fillers, fat transfer might be an option. I'm not a great fan in general but for such a small augmentation that might be a better option than wrecking your eyelids, plus you'll get the tissues lifted with Taban. Here are my results from these procedures on both sides. First is before anything, second after fat transfer, third after Taban:
> 
> ...



all of this without any implants? thats crazy


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 13, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> so he can pull the trigger finally


not the best choices of words in context of him 😳


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 13, 2019)

kota said:


> Yea, hopefully that will be sufficent to give you another couple of mms on top of the implants. If you still don't think they are defined enough a buccal fat pad removal could also help. And like I sad fat transfer is an option. Whatever you do don't waste your eyelids for just a couple of more mms when you already have a nice implant result and eye surgery coming up.



I thought about getting buccal fat pad removal, but I'm already so paranoid about aging as it is (which, as an aside, is why I don't understand why people here are telling me NOT to use Retin-A/Tazorac) that I'm afraid removing the fat pads would make me look older and also age faster. I guess fat transfer could be an option... I'm just apprehensive of the fact that the results are somewhat unpredictable in the sense that fat doesn't take on a hard, specific shape like implants.


Kade said:


> He’s low sentience and has such rigid thinking patterns. He needs to take shrooms honestly. Any time something someone says doesn’t register with him, he just takes it as “oh so you think it’s over then?”



I'm scared to take shrooms because I'm afraid they will make me irreversibly schizo


Iamthewalrus01 said:


> Have you really never had sex? Because if youre doing all this to get laid i can guarantee you, youll be pretty underwhelmed when you lose your virginity :/



No, I'm not doing this to get girls. I know guys who are way better-looking than me, and they have GFs that (IMO) are below average in terms of looks, and yet the sad thing is, these guys talk like they're SO THANKFUL just to have girls on that level. When you add in the fact that I'm basically too old to be attractive even to the majority of below-average girls in their 20s, I pretty much just don't care about that shit anymore. When I first decided I wanted to start getting PS back in 2013, it was all about doing it because I wanted to look a certain way simply for myself. I'm basically back to that point now.


Mysticcc said:


> bro you got cheekbones implants? if thats the case, whats the cost of that surgery? and are you happy with the results?



I forgot what the cost of the cheek implants alone was, but the cost of custom cheek implants + custom chin implant + submental lipectomy was just under $20k. I think my cheek bones look better than they did before but they weren't designed to provide enough projection, so I'm looking at getting a revision done.


KEy21 said:


> Everything he writes is cope for trying to justify revising his cheek implant
> 
> He should just do it and stop asking everyones opinion
> 
> ...



I have pretty much always done what I wanted when it comes to getting PS. Around a year ago when I first started planning my implant surgeries, everyone on Lookism desperately tried to tell me to get my eyes done first, but I'd been wanting to get work done to augment my bone structure for so long that I just did what I had originally set out to do.


cocainecowboy said:


> not the best choices of words in context of him 😳



I am immune to suicide puns at this point


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Dec 13, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I thought about getting buccal fat pad removal, but I'm already so paranoid about aging as it is (which, as an aside, is why I don't understand why people here are telling me NOT to use Retin-A/Tazorac) that I'm afraid removing the fat pads would make me look older and also age faster. I guess fat transfer could be an option... I'm just apprehensive of the fact that the results are somewhat unpredictable in the sense that fat doesn't take on a hard, specific shape like implants.



You don't have much buccal fat anyway, it would be a waste of a procedure


----------



## dickflairdrip (Dec 13, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> The thread title says it all. Besides the fact that there isn't enough forward projection of my midface implants on both sides of my face, I have noticed over the last few weeks that a strip of tissue on the right side of my midface is collapsing downwards. See pics below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus christ wtf is wrong with your skin


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 13, 2019)

AlexChase89 said:


> You don't have much buccal fat anyway, it would be a waste of a procedure



I've heard that subcutaneous fat removal might be a more effective procedure for getting more of that hollow cheek look, but again, there's the issue of accelerated aging (which may or may not be unfounded).


dickflairdrip said:


> Jesus christ wtf is wrong with your skin



It's peeling from using Retin-A, Tazorac, and from the weather turning cold and dry within the last few weeks


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Dec 13, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I've heard that subcutaneous fat removal might be a more effective procedure for getting more of that hollow cheek look, but again, there's the issue of accelerated aging (which may or may not be unfounded).



10mm-ish jaw angle implants and you'll have that look


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 13, 2019)

AlexChase89 said:


> 10mm-ish jaw angle implants and you'll have that look



I hope so! I'm also thinking that the lower jaw angles (by 7 mm on the right side and 5 mm on the left side, I believe) will help create that look as well. The only thing I'm worried about is whether the jaw angles are TOO wide to the point that they extend past the lateral projection points of the zygomatic arches. Dr. Y said that the jaw angles always look (on the 3D design schematic) like they'll project more than they actually do once placed, so I guess I'll see what happens. He did say he can always shave off some width if they look too wide during surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 13, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i have at least 30 iq points over you, so you should take what i write very seriously


ur gonna make him take 80 pills stop lmao


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Dec 13, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I hope so! I'm also thinking that the lower jaw angles (by 7 mm on the right side and 5 mm on the left side, I believe) will help create that look as well. The only thing I'm worried about is whether the jaw angles are TOO wide to the point that they extend past the lateral projection points of the zygomatic arches. Dr. Y said that the jaw angles always look (on the 3D design schematic) like they'll project more than they actually do once placed, so I guess I'll see what happens. He did say he can always shave off some width if they look too wide during surgery.



They definitely won't be too wide, do NOT worry about that. They will look huge initially from swelling but you'll regret it if you have him shave them down intraoperatively once the swelling subsides, I'm 100% certain of that. Your face could accommodate 10mm implants on each side and still be harmonious, especially since you didn't overdo the chin area.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 13, 2019)

AlexChase89 said:


> They definitely won't be too wide, do NOT worry about that. They will look huge initially from swelling but you'll regret it if you have him shave them down intraoperatively once the swelling subsides, I'm 100% certain of that. Your face could accommodate 10mm implants on each side and still be harmonious, especially since you didn't overdo the chin area.



What's your opinion on the lower jaw angles that I'll have? Do you think 0.5 mm and 0.7 mm on each side is too much? What's weird is that I used to somehow think my high jaw angles looked good, but then a couple years go I started to realize that it almost made my face look incompletely developed, especially towards the back (not sure if this makes sense or not).


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Dec 13, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> What's your opinion on the lower jaw angles that I'll have? Do you think 0.5 mm and 0.7 mm on each side is too much? What's weird is that I used to somehow think my high jaw angles looked good, but then a couple years go I started to realize that it almost made my face look incompletely developed, especially towards the back (not sure if this makes sense or not).



I just looked at the design again and he designed them to be 9mm and 8.5mm of lateral projection on the right and left respectively, and 5mm and 7mm of vertical augmentation on the right and left respectively. I think it's perfect and definitely not too large.


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 14, 2019)

Man just fuck all this revision bullshit. I’ve seen your eye area. GO TO TABAN. That’s the first thing you should’ve EVER done. Instead you spent all that money on other surgeries and moreover are now considering these revisions, etc. Don’t. Just DON’T. Go fix that eye area. Fixing that will ascend you harder than anything.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 14, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Man just fuck all this revision bullshit. I’ve seen your eye area. GO TO TABAN. That’s the first thing you should’ve EVER done. Instead you spent all that money on other surgeries and moreover are now considering these revisions, etc. Don’t. Just DON’T. Go fix that eye area. Fixing that will ascend you harder than anything.



It wouldn't have been a good idea to go to Taban first, because the surgery to place the midface implants afterwards would've involved making incisions in lower eyelids, which could've ruined the results of whatever Taban would've done. So basically the eye procedures need to be the last ones I undergo.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Dec 14, 2019)

kota said:


>



Holy shit! From vulnerable subhuman to pussy slayer! Truly ascended

@SurgerySoon 
Op, don't know if anyone has already suggested, it seems like sagging fat pads. Maybe you're just getting old? 😃


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 15, 2019)

GordonFreeman said:


> Holy shit! From vulnerable subhuman to pussy slayer! Truly ascended
> 
> @SurgerySoon
> Op, don't know if anyone has already suggested, it seems like sagging fat pads. Maybe you're just getting old? 😃



That's probably part of it, but why is it only happening on one side of my face? There's no reason for me to have to put up with that shit. I literally look 5+ years older on the right side of my face. I need to have another midface lift done just on the right side of the face or something.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 16, 2019)

As a fellow 30+ year old yes one side of my face fat pads are sagging a bit more than the other side, I have a more noticeable naso crease on my left side than my right


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 16, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> As a fellow 30+ year old yes one side of my face fat pads are sagging a bit more than the other side, I have a more noticeable naso crease on my left side than my right



Are you going to undergo any procedures to take care of the sagging fat pads? I feel like NL folds and sagging undereye fat pads are two of the most overt traits that give away someone's age as 30+.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 16, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Are you going to undergo any procedures to take care of the sagging fat pads? I feel like NL folds and sagging undereye fat pads are two of the most overt traits that give away someone's age as 30+.



As of now I havent even looked into what can be done for sagging pads

I woke up the other day and noticed in bathroom lighting at a certain angle it looks like I have like huge bags under my eyes, but they go away a few hrs after waking, it freaked me out. The agepill ticks all the time. Pretty blackpilling


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 16, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> As of now I havent even looked into what can be done for sagging pads



TBH if I was slaying chicks every week like you I probably wouldn't be looking into it either LOL


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 16, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> As of now I havent even looked into what can be done for sagging pads
> 
> I woke up the other day and noticed in bathroom lighting at a certain angle it looks like I have like huge bags under my eyes, but they go away a few hrs after waking, it freaked me out. The agepill ticks all the time. Pretty blackpilling


Bathroom lighting is very deceiving, under bathroom ligthing my skin looks fucked but in a video under natural lighting from today it looks completely fine.


----------

